# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  dziwny guzek przy uchu

## italo11

witam od paru lat mam guzek przy uchu załączam foto dziękuje z góry za pomoc

----------


## Bananowa

Do chirurga z tym, on powinien zastanowić się co z tym zrobić-leczyć farmakologicznie, wyciąć, czy zostawić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziękuje za informację a na co to  wygląda  na  jakąś od miane kaszaków

----------

